# Brake Lights Stay On 97 Quest



## pmcder9902 (Jul 4, 2004)

The brake lights stay on when I shut off our 97 Quest. Pedal doesn't appear to be stuck and pulled the fuse, lights went off. Put fuse back in and lights stay on. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hard to tell, it's either something to do with the brakelight sensor, or it's a short. Have you changed any of the bulbs lately? It's technically not something that can be solved over the internet, unless you know electronics. Honestly, I'd let a pro take a look at it.


----------



## joshua1951 (Jul 10, 2004)

pmcder9902 said:


> The brake lights stay on when I shut off our 97 Quest. Pedal doesn't appear to be stuck and pulled the fuse, lights went off. Put fuse back in and lights stay on. Any insight would be appreciated.



just happened to me today 7/9/04 above your brake pedal there is a round plastic button that presses up against your brake light switch it probably broke off leaving an empty hole. need to replace that plastic button


----------

